# ??????clicking sound in front????????



## nyit240 (Jun 17, 2002)

Guys I have another problem with my 1989 2 door Sedan.

Few weeks ago my exh. pipe broke off completely near the cat(rusty). I have someone weld it back for $25

after that repair everything was fine for few days BUT AFTER that I constantly hear this clicking sound coming from the bottom of my car when I 1st start my car and when i apply gas. I figure the welded area might slightly open and exh gas might be leaking. Also the clicking sounded like when a muffler has a small crack in it except it's in the front portion of the exh. system(near header area).

BUT when I only the hood and have someone apply the gas this clicking sounded like it's from the belts and alternator area? 

Has this happen to anyone? for now I suspect:

1)most likely there is a small crack somewhere around the catalytic convertor.

2)the join/gasket area where the header the exh. pipe meet is lose

3)Very unlikely the alternator makes that noise

4)Very Possible one of the polley or belt is hiting something(BUT if it does it would be constant and not only when i apply gas

5)HOPING it's not the mech timing chain or anything F up internally.

So far I don't have time to really put the car on jack to check so I can only assume. Sounds coming from the front is very hard to detect since it could bounce all over the place and fool u.

ANY IDEA? HELPP!PP!P!P!!!!!!


----------



## Webfoot (Apr 24, 2003)

check to make sure the timing belt cover is on proper. mine was missing a couple screws and the belt would sometimes "tick" on the cover.


----------



## nyit240 (Jun 17, 2002)

Webfoot said:


> *check to make sure the timing belt cover is on proper. mine was missing a couple screws and the belt would sometimes "tick" on the cover. *


hmm....yes it's a ticking sound not clicking but it's constant not sometimes. When I hit gas it'll start ticking.......and when i start the car it will tick tick TICK TICK TICK real loud for a moment and diappear until I hit gas..........ALWAY 100%??????


----------



## Silvia1320 (Feb 23, 2003)

the ticking noise might be the timing chain tensioner. the ga16i is notorious for that noisy piece.


----------



## Enygma (Jan 12, 2003)

My car outputs the same sound. It has gotten louder and louder over time. It gets really bad when the car is warmed up. Sounds like a bad exhaust pipe, but I had my pipe looked at, no holes.

I took it to a mechanic who looked it over and determined that it was indeed the timing chain assembly. The plastic chain guides tend to get brittle and break apart after 10 or so years.

I would much rather replace the whole exhaust than deal with this problem. It's roughly 6 hours of labour and will cost between $200-300 Cdn to get the parts.


----------



## nyit240 (Jun 17, 2002)

Enygma said:


> *My car outputs the same sound. It has gotten louder and louder over time. It gets really bad when the car is warmed up. Sounds like a bad exhaust pipe, but I had my pipe looked at, no holes.
> 
> I took it to a mechanic who looked it over and determined that it was indeed the timing chain assembly. The plastic chain guides tend to get brittle and break apart after 10 or so years.
> 
> I would much rather replace the whole exhaust than deal with this problem. It's roughly 6 hours of labour and will cost between $200-300 Cdn to get the parts. *


Where is this piece located?


----------



## nyit240 (Jun 17, 2002)

Silvia1320 said:


> *the ticking noise might be the timing chain tensioner. the ga16i is notorious for that noisy piece. *


where is this piece located and if I iqnore it for few weeks would it be safe to drive?. My Mech is out on vacation. I look through the Chilton manual and can't find it


----------



## Silvia1320 (Feb 23, 2003)

i believe the tensioner is at the bottom by the crank pulley and it will be fine if you drive on it for a few weeks. it is just making noise. it is not good to have it like that for a really long time but it will be fine temporarily


----------



## nyit240 (Jun 17, 2002)

Silvia1320 said:


> *i believe the tensioner is at the bottom by the crank pulley and it will be fine if you drive on it for a few weeks. it is just making noise. it is not good to have it like that for a really long time but it will be fine temporarily *


I've been driven like this for 3 weeks


----------



## Webfoot (Apr 24, 2003)

Silvia1320 said:


> *i believe the tensioner is at the bottom by the crank pulley and it will be fine if you drive on it for a few weeks. it is just making noise. it is not good to have it like that for a really long time but it will be fine temporarily *


Hey check it . I started a whole nother picture album. This one mostly of engines. But that link is a good shot of whats under the timing belt cover. Hope it helps.


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

Yep my Tensioner went on me, it was a fairly expensive fix, i think 800 or so. Its a little black plastic piece connected to, you guessed it the timing chain. If you know anyone who machines parts get them to make a steel one for you... 

This part breaking has distinctive sound, your engine will sound like a diesel engine. The sound of the chain scraping the block creates the effect of a diesel engine idling. I drove with mine broken for 3 months and there was very little damage to the block and virtually none to the chain... Dont let it go on forever thoguth.. 
If its just a light clicking or ticking, then it may be a pulley bearing a pump bearing. Have fun trackin that down as you have to try and isolate the sound. Bearings are also fairly difficult to replace. 

-Nick


----------



## Enygma (Jan 12, 2003)

Sentrastud: One of the things my mechanic asked me was if the panel that covers the timing chain could be pulled up or if it had to be pulled down. He wasn't sure and apparently it makes a significant difference.

He also said something about removing the "head"? Or maybe it's the panel he was referring to.

That sound really isn't the sound of the chain scraping the block, is it? I've been putting off getting my car fixed due to the high cost, but I haven't been driving it a whole lot either.


----------



## nyit240 (Jun 17, 2002)

I'll wait another week for my mech to come back from vacation hopefully it's nothing major if it's $800 I'm getting an new car


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

Enygma said:


> *Sentrastud: One of the things my mechanic asked me was if the panel that covers the timing chain could be pulled up or if it had to be pulled down. He wasn't sure and apparently it makes a significant difference.
> 
> He also said something about removing the "head"? Or maybe it's the panel he was referring to.
> 
> That sound really isn't the sound of the chain scraping the block, is it? I've been putting off getting my car fixed due to the high cost, but I haven't been driving it a whole lot either. *


The sound in the engine bay is the chain scraping the the timing cover, in extreme cases the block. 

I dont have my car handy (its home in Calgary), or my Haynes manual, but if i recall the part of the head does have to come off. (someone correct me if im wrong, i have seen my car in a good couple months!).
As for the timing chain cover, I dont recall how that fit on, i havent removed on in quite a while. I also dont happen to have a photo of the left side of the GA16i available to refer too. I seem to recall (verify this) that it unbolted and then was simply lifted out and up. 

-Nick


----------



## nyit240 (Jun 17, 2002)

guys u scaring me with all these engine problem now I'm affraid that the thing would get F in the middle of the highway


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

lol, itll still run for a bit yet. Dont let it go on forever thoguh. If it makes you feel better you can drive your car to Ottawa and donate it to the charitable Cars for Poor University Students (aka me) fund.  

-Nick


----------



## nyit240 (Jun 17, 2002)

sentrastud said:


> *lol, itll still run for a bit yet. Dont let it go on forever thoguh. If it makes you feel better you can drive your car to Ottawa and donate it to the charitable Cars for Poor University Students (aka me) fund.
> 
> -Nick *


lolol sure sure 

Anyway I'm going to have it check on Tuesday latest. There's more problems surfacing in the mean time. Some scrapping sound is coming out from the left from wheel........bad bearing or something is touching the rotor.

NOTHING good happen to the car after I install those 15x7 wheels


----------



## nyit240 (Jun 17, 2002)

just to close this up it was the time chain when it gets loss it hit against the engine block inside and make the clicking noise total cost for the repair a CRAZY $475..........it's my final repair for this thing if something else goes the ccar goes


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

nyit240 said:


> if something else goes the ccar goes


  NO!!!


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

nyit240 said:


> just to close this up it was the time chain when it gets loss it hit against the engine block inside and make the clicking noise total cost for the repair a CRAZY $475..........it's my final repair for this thing if something else goes the ccar goes



I second that actually... My B12 just got back from repairs to the rear bearings after they cracked. While i was at it i redid all of the brakes and fixed a couple of other little things. This car is starting to cost a bit too much. Anymore repairs and Im going to part it, hook fellow B12'ers up with the good parts and get a new Sentra  

-Nick


----------



## Geofiveo (Jun 14, 2006)

Silvia1320 said:


> the ticking noise might be the timing chain tensioner. the ga16i is notorious for that noisy piece.


Stupid question but does that mean something is wrong? Or is that just a normal sound that is present with this motor?


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

Depends on the sound. A little bit of ticking is normal for almost every engine. Louder tapping or ticking sounds are valve noise which indicates a problem with one of the components of the valve (spring, guide, etc). 

If it sounds like a diesel engine its a broken timing chain guide. If thats the case fix it ASAP.

-Nick


----------

